# Master Charge 1.2V 600 mah Ni-HH



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Master Charge 1.2V 600 mah Ni-HH AAA batteries.
Are these batteries o.k. to use for my mp3 player which only takes 1 AAA ?
How many hours you think it will last ?


How long should I charge them.

I have energizer charger-

Output 2.8V = 330mAx2 (AA)
120mAx2 (AAA)


How many hours I should charge my AAA batteries ?

What about if they were AA ? Same amount of time as AAA or not ?


Thanks.


----------



## ICYBLUE (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you meaning Ni-MH AAA batteries?
If so you can use it for you mp3.
The charging time by calculation is 5 hours for AAA when you charge with two batteries together. Or their should have an indicator light from the charger to show full charge or not. Don't charge with only battery, it may over voltage to the battery and damaged it.


----------

